# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  ChimeraTool Samsung Unlock Update

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*  *Please check out the latest update of ChimeraTool software:*  *Latest version: 6.65.1217
 28/05/2015*       * Added Samsung Unlocks: *  Samsung Galaxy Core Prime - SM-G360F - World FirstSamsung Galaxy Core Prime - SM-G360M - World FirstSamsung Galaxy Core Prime - SM-G360BT - World FirstSamsung Galaxy Core Prime - SM-G360AZ - World FirstSamsung Galaxy Grand Prime Duos - SM-G530FZ - World FirstSamsung Galaxy Grand Prime Duos - SM-G530AZ - World FirstSamsung Galaxy Grand 3 - SM-G720AX - World FirstSamsung Galaxy A5 - SM-A500Y - World FirstSamsung Galaxy A7 Duos - SM-A700F - World FirstSamsung Galaxy A7 Duos - SM-A700FD - World FirstSamsung Galaxy A7 Duos - SM-A700FZ - World FirstSamsung Galaxy E5 Duos - SM-E500F - World FirstSamsung Galaxy E5 Duos - SM-E500H - World FirstSamsung Galaxy E5 Duos - SM-E500M - World FirstSamsung Galaxy E5 Duos - SM-E700F - World FirstSamsung Galaxy E5 Duos - SM-E700H - World FirstSamsung Galaxy E5 Duos - SM-E700M - World FirstSamsung Galaxy S4 Mini Plus - GT-I9195I - World First  *Added Blackberry features:*   Q5 Unlock and Flash is Faster !!Z10 Unlock and Flash is Faster !!   _Best regards,
Chimera Team_

----------

